# A3 Sub/amp question.



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Wondering if anyone can give me a hand on locating the correct wires on the connector of the OEM amp so i can hook up an amp and sub on my A3 - Non Bose Concert II radio HU. I read somewhere that the OEM amp runs off of a lo signal and i'm figuring if i tap into those wires instead of using a HI-LO converter. Please correct me if i'm wrong here, and thanks an advance for the info!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3Performance said:


> Wondering if anyone can give me a hand on locating the correct wires on the connector of the OEM amp so i can hook up an amp and sub on my A3 - Non Bose Concert II radio HU. I read somewhere that the OEM amp runs off of a lo signal and i'm figuring if i tap into those wires instead of using a HI-LO converter. Please correct me if i'm wrong here, and thanks an advance for the info!


Hey! Yeah, the rear speaker signals are sent at line level to the amp that is in the OEM sub. If you are planning on unhooking the rear speakers (which you should, especially if you're going to add better front speakers), then you could just tap into them for your line level signals to your new amp. I am not 100% sure which wires they are though, but I will take a look and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

iirc the connector that goes to the rear amp for sub and rear speaker, the wires are

1- Line input - right rear
2- Line input - ground
3- Line input - left rear
5- Infotainment - can-bus low
6- Infotainment - can-bus high
9- Switched Positive
17- Left rear +
18- Left rear -
20- Right rear +
21- Right rear -
22- Ground
23- Battery +

You can even get the remote for the amp from #9. Hope this helps


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Audi_O said:


> iirc the connector that goes to the rear amp for sub and rear speaker, the wires are
> 
> 1- Line input - right rear
> 2- Line input - ground
> ...


So this connector:












Basically is the one going into that plastic box that has the sub and amp? My plans are to disconnect sub inside its box, and basically with the wiring allocations tap into the rear speakers. Do i use the line input or the rear speakers lines only??? This info is much appreciated!


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

yea thats it. the connector has to be connected for the rear speakers to work. i know you said you dont want to use a high low converter but what i did is just remove the sub from the box and then attach my hi low coverter to the leads that went to the sub. the sub is DVC and has 4 leads ( +,- on each side) so i just connected one + and - to the coverter. ive been useing it like this without any problems. hope this makes sense.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

ok not to be a pain, what if i do use a converter what wiring options can I have


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

with the use of a converter:
take out the sub from the box
take one + and - wire that is going to the sub and connect it to the converter
the converter usally have 4 wires 2 + and 2 -. take both + from the converter and connect to the + wire that went to the sub, same with the -.
i did it this way cuz i can controll the bass level from the hu.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Audi_O said:


> with the use of a converter:
> take out the sub from the box
> take one + and - wire that is going to the sub and connect it to the converter
> the converter usally have 4 wires 2 + and 2 -. take both + from the converter and connect to the + wire that went to the sub, same with the -.
> i did it this way cuz i can controll the bass level from the hu.


you are the man! I will give this and shot and report back on this thread. How long have you had this setup??


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

ive had it going on 2 years now










this was my set up but i just sold it.


----------



## gicu170587 (Dec 29, 2016)

*stock amp A3 8PA wiring*

Hi, I can't find anywhere information about stock amplifier audi A3 wiring or pinout.. Just this post with connector wiring, but maybe you can help me with the amp wiring, his location is inside with subwoofer... has 14 wire that comes in connector from your photo

pin1 - grey
pin2 - green
pin3 - yellow
pin4 - purple
pin5,6 - brown
pin7,8,9 - empty
pin10 - red
pin11 - white
pin12,13,14,15 - sub output
pin16,17 -white
pin18 - empty
pin19 - orange
pin20 - orange lite
pin21 - blue
pin22 - broun

PLease HELP!!


----------

